# Epoxy Time



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I recently made a repair on a gondola, and started with a old plaster form. Add epoxy and wait. Then I used a black craft paint







































The barrels were a surprise find at the train show.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The mold was made back in 2014. Some cardboard for the form
and a little plaster.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hadn't heard about epoxy from you in a long time, nice to know you still have the touch Bob.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice repair! Looks like the yard may have welded there.

You do know you shouldn't be transporting radioactive waste in drums on an open gondola!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob, that's probably what rotted the side out of the gondola in the first place.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have fixed it.  

I have to experiment with some clear silicone and fluorescent paint. The results could prove interesting.

I can see I am going to like these barrels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think some tiny battery powered lights in translucent barrels would fit right in here.  Maybe the slow color changing LED's would be a good fit.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A little dripping fluorescent paint would go a long way!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another amazing save / repair, T-Man!

Happy Thanksgiving!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The EPOXY MAN returns. :smilie_daumenpos:
Nice job, though the RR DOT inspectors would fine you big time for transporting those drums laying down like that.
No placards on the car either!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Glow in the dark!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have to shop for some paint.

Ed,
Private track not crossing state lines... I'm good.:thumbsup:


----------

